# Painting Electrical Panel Covers



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

I have my main electrical panel and my sub panel located on the wall in my theater room. I'd like to cover them with a cabinet door but one of the panels is rather large. I afraid a hinged door will look way out of proportion if I try to cover both panels.

Is it ok to paint the outside surfaces the wall color ? I'd have to use a proper primer and paint for adhesion to the metal, but any reason why I should not paint these ? Any other creative ideas to cover these panels ?

The walls are going to be a very dark gray.










Thanks !


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't see any problem with painting them. 

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

It might be difficult to find an exact match in a spray paint, but you could probably get pretty close or go with black or another nicer contrasting color (nicer than pukey grey). I wouldn't use latex paint even with a primer. 

You would want to take the covers off of course before spraying them and will have to be careful when painting the hinges and latch. I hope that comment doesn't insult. The latch is plastic most likely so it won't take paint very well unless it's Krylon or some other multi-surface paint.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, the comments are much appreciated. Definitely no latex and the covers come off for painting.

I was also looking for any comments on any code issues. I've read differing opinions and it likely comes down to local codes. If in doubt I can always ask the building dept. here. What I have been told is that they cannot be covered with a picture, but a hinged cover door is ok.

I would be ok with black Right now they don't even match.

Painting is the likely solution. 

Cheers !


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I've heard that too about hiding them. I guess that's in case the fire department or a non-occupant can find it. I had a similar issue because I built a hidden bookcase door onto my furnace room. Luckily there is a second access door in a side room.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

National Electric Code does not prohibit the painting of panel covers, though the local jurisdiction has final authority. When in doubt, call the building department. 

However, you cannot paint over any nameplate or circuit directory (probably not on the cover, but just in case).

You could also consider a curtain, or making a "door" out of a framed movie poster on a hinge.

Regards,
sga2


----------

